# High gloss latex paint



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

My brother in law (a painter) just showed me a pic of my aunt and uncles ceiling in their house in west vancouver that was painted with some new type of high gloss latex paint. It was white and like a mirror you could see the reflection of what was on the walls on the ceiling. I guess it needs 3 or 4 coats with 16 hours between coats. I couldn't imagine taping for something like that.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

saskataper said:


> My brother in law (a painter) just showed me a pic of my aunt and uncles ceiling in their house in west vancouver that was painted with some new type of high gloss latex paint. It was white and like a mirror you could see the reflection of what was on the walls on the ceiling. I guess it needs 3 or 4 coats with 16 hours between coats. I couldn't imagine taping for something like that.


Does the sheen from the high gloss cause a flashing? Can you see all the joints?


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm guessing it got a really good level 5 cause he said it looked good.


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

You need a nice drywall finish and a good painter to pull off that look without it being picked apart.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Ya, pretty much. As soon as any type of gloss hits the walls the sheen shows off everything.
And it doesn't necessarily mean it's a bad tape job. You won't be able to feel any humps, just the sheen reflects the locations of the joints so you can see it all. Needs a lvl 5.


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

alot of h/o ask me what paint i recomend (flat or semi-gloss etc.) alway's tell them what ever they want doesn't matter to me i perfer semi-gloss myself ! really surprised on the look they give me when i tell them semi-gloss is my choice.:yes:
coz everyone there before me tells them flat paint to hide inperfections........and that boils down to what type of finish work they do.....NOT GOOD ! makes me laugh when a h/o wants all smooth finish and other's try to talk them into texture.....if you cant get it smooth like a babys ars then i think your in the wrong trade. ! 
but we all know it guy's.... EVERYONE is a drywall finisher:whistling2: and we all hear it..... "i can do it just dont like the sanding" well dont put it on so f n thick dumb ars !! or "you use paper tape !!:blink:....that stuff is hard to use....i use that mesh tape !" sorry guys had to through in a mesh thing in there !!!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

drywall guy158 said:


> alot of h/o ask me what paint i recomend (flat or semi-gloss etc.) alway's tell them what ever they want doesn't matter to me i perfer semi-gloss myself ! really surprised on the look they give me when i tell them semi-gloss is my choice.:yes:
> coz everyone there before me tells them flat paint to hide inperfections........and that boils down to what type of finish work they do.....NOT GOOD ! makes me laugh when a h/o wants all smooth finish and other's try to talk them into texture.....if you cant get it smooth like a babys ars then i think your in the wrong trade. !
> but we all know it guy's.... EVERYONE is a drywall finisher:whistling2: and we all hear it..... "i can do it just dont like the sanding" well dont put it on so f n thick dumb ars !! or "you use paper tape !!:blink:....that stuff is hard to use....i use that mesh tape !" sorry guys had to through in a mesh thing in there !!!



I am proud to say I have never ever done a texture on a wall.
Only ceilings. All our jobs are smooth finish.


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

Shouldn't be a huge problem as long as it is skimmed and the lighting isn't too critical.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

LEVEL 5 finish.
good prime coat.
2 coats of flat.
Then high gloss. [?]


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

This is the ceiling I was talking about


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

By God ..That looks NICE!:yes: I hope no painter ever does that to one of my ceilings.....:whistling2:


----------



## Tucker (Feb 2, 2012)

I think it would be hard to see something in that ceiling. Its like when you put to much light on a wall you cant see chit, or touch up on on white primer...the shine back blinds


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

I like it !!!!!!!!!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

That is actually very nice I must agree!
It would be cool to have some kind of Venetian Plaster mixed in with a high gloss paint like that.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Wow


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

now that looks nice !!!! holy cow !!! i must send those pics to a painter buddy of mine !!


----------



## Newagestucco (Apr 18, 2012)

Yap I can see the seams in the ceilings and buts


Just kidding. It look real nice and cool
But I wont be showIng to my 
Builders. Lol


----------



## Newagestucco (Apr 18, 2012)

We use to due something similar on our ceilings 
2O years ago. With high gloss oil. We smoke it with a lantern
Give it that marble look 
Anyone due that before


----------



## Newagestucco (Apr 18, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> I am proud to say I have never ever done a texture on a wall.
> Only ceilings. All our jobs are smooth finish.


My walls
My whole rec room has exterior stucco on it
I put a medium swirl.(durock)It looks real nice
My entrance inside use graffito coarse stucco
And floated vertical only. (Durex)
And my dinning room ceiling. Use qwartsputs 
From dryvit And floated it
But the outside of my house is brick lol


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

Newagestucco said:


> We use to due something similar on our ceilings
> 2O years ago. With high gloss oil. We smoke it with a lantern
> Give it that marble look
> Anyone due that before


i've done a bit of it,alot of years ago.it is a good look.our first home i did three ceilings.very unique look.might be a problem trying to get oil paint to ever do something like that again.


----------



## Newagestucco (Apr 18, 2012)

b said:


> i've done a bit of it,alot of years ago.it is a good look.our first home i did three ceilings.very unique look.might be a problem trying to get oil paint to ever do something like that again.


Yes I guess that's true. It's hard to get oil now
That new latex. In the pic has nice gloss to it but I guess it wouldn't catch the smoke. 

How about now the jobs you due. Are they smooth ceilings or design


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

saskataper said:


> I'm guessing it got a really good level 5 cause he said it looked good.


 thats a really good look,thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

Newagestucco said:


> Yes I guess that's true. It's hard to get oil now
> That new latex. In the pic has nice gloss to it but I guess it wouldn't catch the smoke.
> 
> How about now the jobs you due. Are they smooth ceilings or design


 99% smooth finish,i don't even ask them h/o any more if they want a decrative finish or smooth.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

b said:


> 99% smooth finish,i don't even ask them h/o any more if they want a decrative finish or smooth.


Same here.


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

i have question for the painters out there.is there a product out there besides epoxy that would give you additional depth to the shine on a ceiling,like a clear coat?


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

b said:


> i have question for the painters out there.is there a product out there besides epoxy that would give you additional depth to the shine on a ceiling,like a clear coat?


 You can use a varnish over latex paint. Its quite easy to apply but i recomend spraying it on. Add a little naptha and you can get 2 to 3 coats on in an hour. I did it over a suede paint in a narrow hallway. I have to worn you though that it aint easy to touch up after varnish is applied. Definately a nice look and makes the paint a lot more durable. Kinda like a clear coat on a car.


----------



## Mudbronco (Dec 28, 2010)

*Gloss ceiling*

Ok, it looks good........but please no more glossy paint. I prefer flat paint smooth ceilings anyway.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Newagestucco said:


> With high gloss oil. We smoke it with a lantern Give it that marble look
> Anyone due that before


Tried smoking the high test but not the high gloss.


----------

